# Any experience with XL Systems sound decoders?



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

I have been looking online at XL Systems sound decoders. They seem to be very reasonably priced, especially for an all-in-one decoder. I have seen them mentioned a few times on this board, but mostly in passing. Does anyone here have experience with them? If so, would you recommend them? Here is a link:



http://xlsystemsdcc.com/product/ho-scale-universal-sound-decoder/


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

It is MRC. Don't know the relationship but their line of products is the same as MRC's.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cid said:


> It is MRC. Don't know the relationship but their line of products is the same as MRC's.


If that's the case, proceed with caution. While I love their controllers, their decoders do not have as good a reputation.


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

I tried one a couple of months ago and found it to be junk. Poor sound quality and a lot of motor hum. It turned out to be a $40 lesson that when it looks like a bargain it ain't. Stick with quality known brands.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks. It seemed as though the price is too low for the product to be good.


----------



## Tprssw (11 mo ago)

65steam said:


> I have been looking online at XL Systems sound decoders. They seem to be very reasonably priced, especially for an all-in-one decoder. I have seen them mentioned a few times on this board, but mostly in passing. Does anyone here have experience with them? If so, would you recommend them? Here is a link:
> 
> 
> 
> http://xlsystemsdcc.com/product/ho-scale-universal-sound-decoder/


I have placed these decoder in countless older units with nothing but success. They are hearty. Work well and the sound is acceptable as long as the speakers are placed as described. I hope most here continue to associate them with negative feedback. That way I can still afford them. They come with a two year warranty. The clubs that I sold my units to are very pleased.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Tprssw said:


> I have placed these decoder in countless older units with nothing but success. They are hearty. Work well and the sound is acceptable as long as the speakers are placed as described. I hope most here continue to associate them with negative feedback. That way I can still afford them. They come with a two year warranty. The clubs that I sold my units to are very pleased.


Good to know... except that the thread is a year and a half old. Probably a moot point by now.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have bought about 15 of these and have had nothing but good luck with them as they manufacture them for mrc and are selling them, themselves also without the mark up. But being the chip shortage and time. The price has risen a bit but still worth the price and they do sound great and very easy to install and program. IMHO.


----------



## sstucker311 (6 mo ago)

Viperjim1 said:


> I have bought about 15 of these and have had nothing but good luck with them as they manufacture them for mrc and are selling them, themselves also without the mark up. But being the chip shortage and time. The price has risen a bit but still worth the price and they do sound great and very easy to install and program. IMHO.


Hello! I have just purchased the drop in sound decoder for my Atlas N Scale GP38-2. I am planning on replacing the speaker-but my problem right now is motor control. In forward I am not getting motor motion until the throttle is at about 25 (NCE DCC system), and in reverse I don't get motion until about 14. I can max out the speed and it still doesn't seem like it is running very fast. I have JMRI and have tried adjusting the speed table, it gets a little better but still not that good. Does anyone have experience adjusting the speed on XL Systems to get it to run well? Thanks!


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Those are in fact manufactured for mrc. But just for yucks did you try and do a factory reset on the decoder and then see what happens. It , like us they get brain farts also.


----------

